# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Profesor Zija Xholi

## Brari

Sipas lajmeve ne Tv ka ndrruar jete profesori i mirnjohur Zija Xholi.

Pash neper gazeta e nuk gjeta asgje per lajmin per kte Personalitet te shquar.
Kush mundet le te sjelle lajme e komente per Jeten e vepren e ketij burri te madh.

Ngushellime familjareve e adhuruesve te tij!

----------


## Brari

Lamtumirë Zija Xholit, themeluesit të Akademisë së Shkencave
Kulturee Mërkurë, Mars 21st, 2012


Akademiku Zija Xholi

Një nga themeluesit e Akademisë së Shkencave shqiptare u nda nga jeta në moshën 79-vjeçare. Bëhet fjalë për filozofin dhe studiuesin Zija Xholi, firmën e të cilit mbajnë shumë monografi e vepra studimore. Zija Xholi lindi më 25 prill të vitit 1923 në Korçë. Shkollën e mesme e kreu në Liceun Francez, ndërsa më vonë pati mundësinë të studiojë në ish-Bashkimin Sovjetik për Filozofi, në Universitetin Lomonosov, në mënyrë të shkëlqyer. Emri i tij renditet ndër themeluesit e parë të Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë, ku ka dhënë një kontribut të gjerë. Kontributi i tij është i njohur edhe në fushën e mësimdhënies. Për rreth 15 vjet Xholi ka qenë dekan i Fakultetit të Filozofisë dhe Juridikut. Gjithashtu është bashkëthemelues i Universitetit të Prishtinës. Në fushën e botimeve ka lënë pas disa libra monografikë e studimorë. Në ceremoninë e lamtumirës morën pjesë miq e kolegë të tij dhe fjalën e rastit e mbajti një ndër kolegët e tij më të ngushtë, akademik Alfred Uçi. Duke iu drejtuar mikut të tij që u nda nga jeta, Uçi do të shprehej: Tani, në ditët e kremtimit të 100-vjetorit të Pavarësisë, ti Zija do të jesh i pranishëm me veprat e tua që ia kushtove Marin Barletit e Gjon Buzukut, Pjetër Budit e Pjetër Bogdanit, Naum Veqilharxhit, Naimit e Samiut, Jani Vretos e Pashko Vasës, Zef Jubanit e mendimtarëve të Rilindjes Kombëtare, Petro Nini Luarasit, vepra që dallohen për analiza të thella dhe shqiptarizëm të çmuar për edukimin e brezave të rinj Ishe shembull demokrati tolerant dhe intelektual, i hapur ndaj ideve të reja. Jam i bindur se vepra jote shkencore e atdhetare do të çmohet e do të nderohet gjithmonë.


Panorama

.

----------


## Brari

Lamtumirë filozofi ynë, profesor Zija Xholi! 


21/03/2012 - 09:48 



Nga Dr. Përparim KABO

Në një trishtim të thellë dhe në atmosferë pikëllimi e funebriteti, tek shihja atë gropë të hapur dhe arkëmortin tënd që priste të futej në të, përballë një dielli të ngrohtë pranveror, gjithçka lëvizi në kujtesë. Mu duk se koha e humbi vlerën, aq sa sekondat po rridhnin të gjata! Po niseshe për një udhëtim të fundit, Filozofi ynë, profesor Zija Xholi! Kjo mbyllje tragjike e jetës është fati ynë! Të solla në mendje në auditor 35 vite të shkuara, kur isha studenti yt. Shpjegoje me pasion filozofinë e antikitetit dhe bisedën e Skllavit me Skllavopronarin, për ekzistencën apo jo të botës së përtejme. Arsyetimi mbyllej me aksiomën, se askush nuk është kthyer që të tregojë për botën tjetër, se si është edhe çorganizim ka, ndaj është e pamundur të pranohet ekzistenca e saj, e së përtejmes! Por tek hidhja ato tre lopata dhé sipas zakonit, ai tingulli misterioz, më zgjoi brenda vetes arsyetimin, se pikërisht në këto rrethana, ne të vdekshmit kemi nevojë të besojmë në diçka të përtejme. Duam që shpirtin njerëzor ta dorëzojmë diku sepse falë tij, kujtesa gjen pika referimi. Pa këto arritje të brezave, shoqëria njerëzore mund të humbi drejtpeshimet dhe linjat e orientimit. Nuk do të dëshiroja të të lexoja Ungjillin, filozofi ynë. Si një nga ish-studentët e tu, më fal profesor, por do të preferoja të citoja një filozof, emrin e të cilit për herë të parë e dëgjova nga goja jote, dekada më parë, Shën Agustinin. Në respekt të shpirtit tuaj, që edhe në eter do të vijojë të mendojë dhe krijojë filozofikisht, si psalm që bashkëshoqëron këtë muzikë engjëllore, po të rrëfej këto fjalë të tij: Ashtu si uji, humbet engjëlli, humbet shpirti i njeriut. Kështu ata zbuluan humnerën e përmasës së plotë shpirtërore të gjithësisë, errësirën e thellë, në të cilën do të ndodhej sikur të mos e kishte thënë që në fillim; u bëftë drita, dhe sikur të mos ishte bërë dritë, dhe sikur të mos ishin mbajtur pas teje të gjitha mendjet e qytetit qiellor,- dua të them, ato që u bindën, - për tu prehur në shpirtin tënd, i lartë e i palëvizshëm, mbi gjithçka të ndryshueshme. (Shën Agustini, Rrëfimet, botimi shqip, faqe 362, shtëpia botuese Plejad). Nuk do të dëshiroja që të devijoja nga interpretimi yt materialist i botës, por se nuk kam fuqi të besoj, i dashur profesor Zija Xholi, se gjithçka mbaron aty, tek një fjalim mortor i ndjerë, tek dheu i hedhur mbi shtëpinë e fundit të trupit, që e ka nxjerrë frymën (të qoftë i lehtë,) nuk mbaron tek lulet dhe fjalët e thëna në një ritual njerëzor! Unë dëshiroj dhe besoj në mitologjinë e antikitetit, që ju na shpjegonit me pasion. Në varkën e tij, Karonti, do ta bëjë vendin e merituar të shpirtit tënd. Ovullën (taksën e udhëtimit) ti e ke të parapaguar filozofi ynë, jo si ai filozofi cinik i mitologjisë, që nuk e pagoi sepse mbajti me humor dërgatën e shpirtrave, por si një mendimtar i thellë që, me fjalën e qartë dhe të urtë, me mendimin e thellë dhe të tejdukshëm, me respektin e çiltër dhe pa ornamente, çka e sjell shpirtin tënd si një libër të hapur dhe fletëshumë, ku ke se çtë lexosh, ju u nisët në udhëtimin drejt Nekropolisit. Përballë këtij kontributi, edhe lundërtari i varkës së udhëtimit të fundit, e sheh veten të nderuar për këtë shpirt/udhëtar, që i ka munguar prej shumë kohësh. Përballë teje profesor Xholi, taksa e Ovullës, i duket një gjë e pavlerë dhe e rëndomtë! Ju jeni një filozof nga një popull, që të parët e tij kanë qenë pellazgët, ajo popullsi parahelene. Ju jeni i tillë, që njeh dhe di të rrëfejë Sokratin, Platonin, Aristotelin, Epikurin, dhe të gjithë ata që vunë gurët e mëdhenj dhe të qëndrueshëm të murit të qytetërimit, të cilin sot e quajmë civilizimi perëndimor! Madje, ju kishit ndërtuar në dialog me ta, dhe një ngrehinë mendimi, krejt tuajën, aq sa mund të themi se në kohët moderne Ju ishit si ata, nxënës dhe pasues i tyre, filozofi ynë, profesor Zija Xholi! Ata pasagjerë që do të kenë fatin të udhëtojnë në këtë udhëtim me ty, do të dëgjojnë prej teje, mendime të vyera për Renesancën dhe filozofët e asaj periudhe të ndritur. Ata do të mahniten me rrëfenjat e filozofit tonë të nderuar për iluministët, që paraprin Revolucioni Borgjez Francez. Do të dëgjojnë prej teje, për Frymën e Ligjeve, që argumentuan se liria e njeriut mbaron atje deri ku të lejon ligji; do të dëgjojnë sërish nevojën e Kontratës Sociale, ku individi sado i çlirët që të jetë, e ka të nevojshme ta njohi këtë obligim, që organizohet nga rregulli dhe duhet të njohi autoritetin e ligjit, që na bën të barabartë përpara tij si institucion. Udhëtarët do të duhet të binden se, trupi ynë nuk ka qenë një makinë me susta dhe me pompa, si thoshte Julien Offray de la Mettrie, por një trup i gjallë, siç argumentonit ju profesor, brenda të cilit komandon mëndja, drejton arsyeja, kontrollon vetëdija, dhe korrigjon ndërgjegjja, që udhëhiqet nga morali dhe principet e tij. Të shoh qysh tani me sytë e imagjinatës, filozofi ynë, profesor Zija Xholi, se si lexon në një zë eternal, disa mesazhe që ke lënë për të gjallët, por që ju duhen edhe udhëtarëve të Karontit. Kemi nevojë për një filozofi që shndërrohet në një rrugë shpëtimi, ashtu si bënë në kohën e tyre Ciceroni dhe Seneka. Duhet të komunikojmë, që të ngremë Dialogët e rinj, nënvizon profesor Xholi parimin bazik Senecian se Jeta ndahet në tre kohë: e kaluara, e tashmja dhe e ardhmja. Nga këto të tria, e tashmja është e shkurtër, e ardhmja e dyshimtë, e kaluara e sigurt. Kur shkojmë ne eter, kohët rimodulohen, apo jo profesor?! Ka një të shkuar tokësore, dhe një të tashme eternale! E kaluara e sigurt e filozofit Zija Xholi, është e plotë, serioze dhe me kontribute. Ish-studenti i Liceut Francez të Korçës, që në Luftën e Dytë Botërore mori krahun e antifashizmit. Ai që qysh në atë kohë, diti dhe guxoi të deklaronte hapur, falë humanizmit dhe atdhetarisë së tij, se lufta mes shqiptarësh, si një ndeshje civile, ishte një rrugë qorre. Mbi të ra ndëshkimi radikal i përjashtimit. Zija Xholi me kurajë, nuk u kthye kurrë më tek ajo mostër ideologjike, që quhej Partia Komuniste/e Punës! Studenti i shkëlqyer në Universitetin e Moskës, profesori i urtë dhe i matur, studiuesi i thellë i mendimit filozofik social dhe atdhetar i Rilindjes Kombëtare; pedagogu i mrekullueshëm, që me një stil brilant dhe të vetkontrolluar, shpjegonte si imperativin kategorik të Kantit dhe panteizmin e poetit kombëtar Naim Frashëri, magjepsi cilindo në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë, që pati fat ta dëgjonte në auditor! Ju ndërtuat me vepra të shkruara, sistemin filozofik të mendimit shqiptar të Rilindjes Kombëtare, si një arsyetim organik dhe të bazuar, duke e sjellë atë të krahasuar me shkollat filozofike të mëparshme dhe ato bashkëkohore, të lindjes dhe të perëndimit. Kjo është një punë e paqme dhe monumentale! E shkuara juaj profesor, që nga ajo ditë engjëllizimi është shndërruar në kujtime, por në të tilla, prej të cilave ju nuk keni frikë. Madje, me to do të krenohemi të gjithë, familja jote, ne ish-studentët, që dora-dorës u kthyem në kolegët e tu, dhe të gjithë bashkëpunëtorët e vjetër dhe të rinj. Përballë teje dhe veprës tënde mësimore e akademike, të ligjtë heshtin, punëtorët e mendimit gjejnë shembullin, të pavendosurit takojnë arsyen që të frymëzohen dhe ata që nuk kanë pasur vullnetin e mjaftueshëm, mund të marrin energjinë që do tu nevojitej për të ecur, duke ndjekur një shembull të shkëlqyer! Ju ishit punëtori i palodhur, kërkuesi që nuk ngopej së fituari dije shkencore dhe kulturë, toleranti që dinte të falte, akademiku që modestisht sillej kudo dhe kurdoherë. Ishit mendimtari që nuk bënte marrëveshje oportune për të vërtetat e pamohueshme! E sjell në mëndje, se si iu the dy drejtuesve të lartë të Komitetit të Partisë së Tiranës, në hyrje të lëvizjes demokratike në Shqipëri, të cilët tinëzisht donin të na përdornin që të justifikonim moshapjen e institucioneve të kulteve fetare. Kur i mbyllët nuk na pyetët, tani që populli dëshiron ti hapi nuk ka arsye që të na pyesni! Ju ishit i thellë kur arsyetonit filozofi ynë, por ju ishit edhe më i thellë kur duhej heshtur, profesor Zija Xholi! Një ekuilibër i tillë, përqasej në emër të idealeve që ndërtoheshin jashtë dhe larg intrigës e kurthit të tipit orientalist. Ju toleronit edhe në emër të një pluraliteti, për shkak të një shkallëzimi në zbritje, duke pranuar se në shoqëri ka nivele të ndryshme të dijes. E nëse vendos të komunikosh, do të duhet ti pranosh të gjitha si alternativa. Ajo që të bënte të urtë, ishte atributi tipizues, se ju dinit të gjenit gjuhën me cilindo. Si tek askush tjetër, në gojën tuaj dhe me shembullin tuaj, kanë kuptim fjalët e Seneca-s, filozofi ynë, profesor Zija Xholi, se, (mu bë se i dëgjova ato kur dergjur në arkëmort, atje në shtëpinë tënde shkencore në Akademinë e Shkencave, qëndroje e njerëzit bënin homazhe), Kush ka dëshiruar shumë gjëra me ambicie, ka përbuzur me mendjemadhësi, ka fituar pa rregull e pa ndalur, ka mashtruar me pabesi, ka vjedhur me lakmi, ka prishur pa hesap, ky njeri ka frikë nga kujtimet e tij. (Seneca, Dialogjet, faqe 30, botimi shqip, shtëpia botuese Plejad). Ju profesor, jetuat thjesht, larg hedonizmit dhe kotësisë profanike. Ajo ecja juaj karakteristike, (gjithnjë në këmbë), duke u ngritur në majën e gishtave, si një atlet, (ju kishit qenë i tillë, një lojtar i shkëlqyer tenisi), nuk do të më shqitet nga mendja. Banuat në të njëjtën banesë, me dekada, të thjeshtë, e mes njerëzve të zakonshëm, por se në një apartament ku kishin bujtur me dashuri dhe me të drejta absolute librat, miqtë e tu të përhershëm dhe me besë. Në modelin e jetës suaj si njeri, është me vend të kujtojmë atë që shkruante Emile Durkheim, se faktet sociale dhe më në veçanti rregullat morale, bëhen udhërrëfyes të efektshëm dhe kontrollues të sjelljes vetëm në shtrirjen kur ato bëhen pjesë e brendshme e ndërgjegjes së individëve. Jetuat aktivisht në të gjitha situatat që përjetoi vendi, në më shumë se tre sisteme profesor, por se morali juaj shkencor dhe civil, mbeti i drejtpeshuar nga një shtyllë e palëkundur, nga e VËRTETA! Teorikisht, si edhe ua shpjegove studentëve të tu, profesori ynë, e vërteta takohet falë një procesi njohjeje dhe shpjegimi të botës, por edhe në sajë të komunikimit me ata që do duhet tu besojnë shpjegimit bindës dhe argumentativ, që do të duhet tu ofrohet. Universi sado që të duket si një sfinks enigmatik, është i çkodueshëm, mëtonit Ju, profesori ynë. Si shumë filozofë të tjerë të periudhave të ndryshme, edhe për Ju, e vërteta ishte idhulli i përkryer i mendjes racionale. Është ky autoritet erudicioni, që di të gjejë përgjigje për enigmat si, Zoti, njëshi, arsyeja, ligji shpirti, materja, natyra, polariteti, dialektika, ideja, vetja, mbiuni. Kam besimin se në një përkufizim sintetik, e kam gjetur modelin e jetës dhe aktivitetit tuaj, filozofi ynë Zija Xholi. Po kujtoj një thënie të Bertrand Rasëll, i cili thoshte Jeta më e mirë, është një jetë që frymëzohet nga dashuria dhe udhëhiqet nga dituria. Duket, se Ju profesor, jeni realizues i saktë dhe korrekt i këtij parimi, sa human aq edhe shkencor! Dhuronit dashuri si njeri i hapur dhe i ndjeshëm, pa kërkuar shpërblim dhe lavdërime. U udhëhoqe në jetë, si pakkush, vetëm nga dituria, kjo pasuri që nuk fitohet pa punë e pa mund, por që edhe nuk humbet sa kohë që materializohet në libra e vepra. Koha do të eci, por ato që Ju keni shkruar profesor Xholi, mbeten në breza. Në këtë 100-vjetor të Pavarësisë të Shqipërisë, botimet e tua marrin një vlerë dhe kontribut të veçantë. Ju ikët nga kjo botë, pikërisht në këtë vit të bekuar. Me sa duket, falë një koincidence hyjnore, për ta shpënë mesazhin tek panteoni i engjëjve, ku do takosh vëllezërit Frashëri dhe të urtët e kombit, e për tu kumtuar me optimizëm, se atdheu mbush këtë nëntor, 100 vjet i pavarur dhe se ai ka nisur realisht një rrugëtim, me kahje, andej ku dielli lind atje nga perëndon. Por ndonjë peng edhe mbeti këtej nga ana jonë, e tokësorëve mëkatarë, apo jo profesori ynë?! U ligështove shumë, atëherë kur pasi kishe përfunduar së përkthyeri Republikën e Platonit, këtë të drejtë autoritetet ia deleguan dikujt tjetër, një personi të respektuar, veçse në fushën e letërsisë dhe jo të filozofisë. Profesor, modestisht të jap fjalën, se nëse do të kem mundësinë administrative apo edhe personale një ditë, ai përkthim do ta shohë dritën e botimit. Le të jenë dy versione në treg. Një shumës i tillë nuk bën dëm. Një tjetër peng yti, për të cilin kemi biseduar gjatë, është pamjaftueshmëria e demokracisë, deformimi dhe ulja e ritmit të zhvillimit të saj, si kulturë brenda njeriut, qoftë ky qytetar i thjeshtë, qoftë shtetar, që zgjidhet me votën e individit dhe paguhet nga paratë e taksapaguesit. Frikësonte Thomas Hobbes me Leviatanin e tij profesor Zija Xholi, por se brenda materies së filozofisë së tij politike e morale, ka kumte që tingëllojnë tejet aktuale. Premtimet, - shkruante ai, - e bëra nën frikën e vdekjes ose të dhunës nuk janë kontrata e as detyruese, kur ajo që premtohet është në kundërshtim me ligjet. Por premtime të tilla nuk kanë forcë detyruese, jo sepse janë bërë për shkak të frikës, por sepse ai që premton, nuk ka të drejtën ti bëjë ato premtime. Këtë detyrë, që të jemi të lirë nga frika dhe që jeta përfundimisht të triumfojë mbi vdekjen, na mbetet ne ta realizojmë filozofi ynë. Kryesore është që ta largojmë politikbërjen nga kjo tip kontrate me publikun. E gjithë kjo do të thotë, të edukojmë antropologjinë me parimet e lirisë dhe dinjitetit. Këto dy shtylla, ku edhe mbështetet oponenca dhe kontrolli civil mbi shtetin dhe institucionet, është edhe një sfidë kulturore, ndaj mësimet e filozofisë, nuk do të veniten filozofi ynë Zija Xholi! Nuk do ta harroj kurrë, atë që më thatë në hyrje të viteve 90-të, kur si i papunë, përpëlitesha për mbijetesë në punë të rëndomta, jashtë profesionit, në rrugë: Mos u dorëzo Përparim, kjo situatë është e përkohshme. Asnjë shoqëri nuk bën dot pa mendimin filozofik, dhe shpejt ti do të ngrihesh! Nuk ishin fjalë orakulli, por fjalë filozofi, që shikonte përtej murit politik dhe orientohej nga horizonti. Tash e tutje, do të presim fjalë të urta dhe të mençura nga eteri meditativ. Dhe sa herë që problemi përballë nesh do të jetë i vështirë e i ndërlikuar, do të kërkojmë ndihmën tuaj të urtë e të mençur, i paharruari, filozofi ynë, profesor Zija Xholi! 

Mirënjohje të thellë nga ish-studenti yt!

gsh

----------


## petrol

Te lumte Brari
Shpreh  mirenjohje  qe e çele  kete teme jo vetèm i pari, por qe ne daten 18 mars, kur te tjerève iu deshen disa dite qe te mendoheshin te shkruanin diçka. 
Ne fillim u hutova  nga dhimbja, nuk doja ti besoja lajmit tend dhe ngushellova veten se nuk gjeta asnje njoftim ne internet. Vetèm sot u binda, me pikellim: na u nda nga kjo jete, ne pragun e festes se madhe te 100-vjetorit te Pavaresise nje tjeter shqiptar i  madh: Njeriu i mire, atdhetari i devotshem, antifashisti, filozofi  demokrat dhe historiani i perpikte, Prof.Zija Xholi. 
Nuk mè mbetet veç tè ngushèllohem  qè shpirti i tij  prehet i qetè,se  jeton midis nesh qè  e kujtojmè dhe mèsojmè nga jeta dhe vepra e tij e shquar.
Familjes sè Profesorit Zija Xholi  dhe miqve e dashamireve te tij  u shpreh ngushèllimet e rastit.

----------

